# PostgreSQL FLAVOR support?



## tobiam (Dec 22, 2017)

Hi,

I wonder if PostgreSQL FLAVOR support would be feasible and if so whether anyone is working on it.

The reason I ask is that I think many libaries, PostGIS and other software would profit from it, as currently the default version of PostgreSQL when installing anything depending on it tends to be a rather old one, which means less work for people not wanting to upgrade but requires manual building of packages or a poudriere/synth setup is required for everyone else.

On a related note, does the FLAVOR work that has been done take care of the possibility of multiple FLAVOR options in one port? Eg. it might be interesting to support Postgres 9.6 and 10 and Python 2 and 3, resulting in four ports.


----------

